# [ROOT] SpeedUp My YT (for a faster Youtube)



## dakdroid (Jan 6, 2012)

There are quite a lot of users (especially in germany) who get very low download speeds at Youtube.
One solution might be to block several youtube IPs:
see here
So I created this app, which uses the iptables command to block those IP ranges.
It requires root to add blocked ips.
It may not work on your device. (Works on my Nexus 4 with latest ParanoidAndroid)

Just hit "Speed Up" once to add the IPs to the blocklist.
To undo hit "Undo" .

Let me know if you see a difference.

This is not permanent! A reboot will undo the changes.
For a permanent solution, check out this post by 5pace:
http://forum.xda-dev....88&postcount=4

-Cheers dak

You can do this in a terminal without the app aswell (this is what the app does):

switch to root, then:

"Speed Up" commands:
iptables -A INPUT -s 173.194.55.0/24 -j DROP
iptables -A INPUT -s 206.111.0.0/16 -j DROP

Undo commands:
iptables -D INPUT -s 173.194.55.0/24 -j DROP
iptables -D INPUT -s 206.111.0.0/16 -j DROP

List:
iptables -L INPUT -v -n | less

DOWNLOAD V1.01:
*http://goo.gl/kXzFO*

*USE THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK ! The app has ZERO error handling and was coded in about 10 minutes. *

Check out my other apps:
https://play.google.....d=Stefan Pledl


----------

